# How much have you spent on your lawn this year?



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

@ktgrok 's post about this years mistakes, and our daily "What did you do in the lawn today?" thread got me thinking. How much money would you say you've spent on the lawn this year?

For myself, I made some larger purchases this year that I won't have to repeat, but I'm over 2k. I spent 1200 on my TimeMaster mower, 700 on 2 25lb buckets of Yukon, 190 on 25lbs of KBG, bought 3 sprayers, a SunJoe dethatcher, and of course 6 months worth of fertilizer. Oh, and roughly 200 bucks for the month of July/August water bill while I was watering to get the seed going.

How about you guys?


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

hydrostatic Honda hrx $1,100
sunjoe- $160
battery sprayer-$140
fertilizer-$100 or so
FAS-$50

couple that with the herbicides I bought last year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Moving this over to General Discussion. Some cool season members don't visit the warm season subforum very often.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't forget _time is money_, too. But we also get to subtract the costs of hired help.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I can see this thread falling into the wrong hands and straining a lot of marriages!

411.75 FEB PestStrong Abound/Azoxy($225/gal);Armada($118/2lbs);Clearys336F($50/qt)
NOTE FOR 2020: mistake - Cleary's is gone too fast - BUY ALTERNATIVE INSTEAD!)*
257.12 DoMyOwnPest Myclobutanil/Eagle($153/gal); FertilomeTreeDrench(87.45/2.5gal/s)
124.95 PestStrong Dimension/Dipiothyr 2EW Pre-emergent ($124.95 / ½-gal)
793.82
+102.48 MAR ACE Ten (10) 50-lb bags of 10-10-10 plant food fertilizer
896.30
+ 99.98 APR PestStrong 2-1/2 gallons Blue Marking Dye (*mistake - this cheap stuff is CRAP!*)*
996.28
+ 10.50 WalMart Five (5) 2cu ft bags mulch 
1,006.78
+125.00 ACE Craftsman Rubber Garden Hose 5/8": (2) 100 ft & (1) 25 ft
1,131.78
+116.00 MAY DoMyOwnPest TurfMark Blue Marking Dye *(*no more cheap crap!*)
1,247.78
+100.00 JUN Vendor Repair / replace broken valve front hill sprinkler system/multiple adjusts
1,347.78
+100.00 JUL Vendor Replace worn out rain guage
1,447.78
+171.09 AUG SiteOne Two (2) 50-lb bags of Winning Colors Tall Type Fine Fescue
1,618.87


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Est

mower 4400$
Chemicals 400$ abound and splits from TLF, 
Fertilizer 120$
Other equipment 210$

I will update as I find receipts


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Around $5k. It ridiculous! Had to cut myself off :lol:


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

More money than ever before (30+years with this present lawn), but it is all showing great results and many purchases, like equipment won't need to be repeated for many years.

New Toro Super Recycler $640 (replaced 10 year old Toro Recycler - sold it for $100) so $540 after sale cost
Brinly broadcast spreader $150 (works real well)
SunJoe Dethatcher $80 (Amazon Prime Day)
Stihl blower $215
Soil Test $35
700 lbs of various lawn amendments - fert', humic acid, gypsum, insecticide, potassium/phosphorus etc. $600
Extra watering of lawn $100
Lawn core aerator rental $110
Misc. stuff $150

So all this comes to roughly $2,000 for the 2019 season, however, about $1,200 was for one-time equipment purchases, so I paid $800 for everything else this year.

As a retired guy on a pension, Social Security and IRA, I won't be repeating my 2019 expenses in 2020 thankfully.

It is all worth it though, my lawn has never looked better or been as healthy, especially with the improved soil quality.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Water alone has cost $1,300 more than normal due to the sprigging and seeding.

Seed = $100
Fert = $300
Sprigs = $300
220E = $400
Sweeper = $300
Weed control = $600
Water = $1,300
Sand = $200
Mulch = $800
Edging = $200

Totalish $4,500

Might be getting more sand and a top dresser later this year so might go up another $600 or so.

And maybe a fence if I can sell a kidney or something.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Swardman Electra w/ options: $4K
Marayama Landscape Blade: $280
Sprayers Plus 105ex: $230
Rainmachine Touch HD-12: $190
EGO Backpack Blower: $150
Vestil 1K lb. landscape cart: $150
Bayer Celsius WG: $115
Irrigation: $100
Certainty: $95
5 lb Prodiamine 65 WDG: $68
Lesco fert: $50
60 gal 3 mil bags: $30
TeeJet nozzles: $30
Rubbermaid Brute 20-gal tote: $25
5lb Preen Extended: $20
Walmart rubber boots: $20
Harbor Freight Fountain Pump: $10
4 Homestead Purple Verbena: $10
SiteOne Easter Bunny suits: $10
Paint mixer: $7
Digital scale: $5
Lowes 5-gal bucket: $3

Total: $5,600-ish


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Way too much.

Drainage install: $12,000
John Deere 220A: $400
JD 220A Parts: $750
Soil Test: $16
PGR: $75 (thanks to the folks who split the jug)
Fert and amendments: $200
Only Reel Low©️ Lawn in the neighborhood: *Priceless*


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Just enough to stay out of divorce court. Im not even going to add it all up because it will probably scare me. Can somebody loan me ten bucks until payday.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Im not even going to add it all up because it will probably scare me.


And can also be used by the divorce court.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Im gona say a little more then 2k

Timemaster
Kelp
Ez wet
Balanced fert 19-19-19 monthly
6 bag of milo
Tnex
5 bags of other organics
Urea 
Humic

My blower just blew up cheap crap, they should/replace. Anyone have this issue with ryobi?

Its funny cuz yea you try to limit yourself theres just too much stuff out there. 
My justification is that growing a better plant reduces watering costs.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

9 bags of Menards cheapo Milorganite substitute at $8.34 each = $75 for 1.50 lbs N per 1k split amongst 3 applications
1 bag of Menards crabgrass preventer + fertilizer = $21 for 0.77 lbs N per 1k in one application
1 bag of Menards starter fertilizer = $21 for 0.37 lbs N per 1k at same time as one Milorganite substitute application
1 bag of Walmart synthetic fertilizer = $14 for 1.45 lbs N per 1k split amongst 2 applications
1 bag of GCI TTTF grass seed = $65 for 25 lbs
1 Toro Super Recycler = $535
-1 Husqvarna mower = -$100

Total $631.

Because I'm an accountant:

Amortizing the mower over 15 years gives me a 2019 expense of $36, making my total 2019 expense $132. Without the Husqvarna sale, it would be $232.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> 9 bags of Menards cheapo Milorganite substitute at $8.34 each = $75 for 1.50 lbs N per 1k split amongst 3 applications
> 1 bag of Menards crabgrass preventer + fertilizer = $21 for 0.77 lbs N per 1k in one application
> 1 bag of Menards starter fertilizer = $21 for 0.37 lbs N per 1k at same time as one Milorganite substitute application
> 1 bag of Walmart synthetic fertilizer = $14 for 1.45 lbs N per 1k split amongst 2 applications
> ...


How do you like the Super Recycler?


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

ctrav said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > 9 bags of Menards cheapo Milorganite substitute at $8.34 each = $75 for 1.50 lbs N per 1k split amongst 3 applications
> ...


I love it. The mulching is fantastic. I have bagged a couple times and side discharged once and those are fine too. I really bought it for mulching and it has not disappointed me. Sometimes I am unable (or, admittedly, unwilling) to mow every 3-4 days during growth periods and end up waiting 6-7 days due to work or family obligations or sometimes I would rather just spend the evening with my wife and daughter. I'm still able to mulch without clumps. With my last mower, anything close to violating the 1/3 rule and any amount of moisture on the lawn would result in clumping and bogging down. This one hasn't bogged down yet.

I keep the blade sharp and scrape the deck every few mows. So far so good. I have had it since June.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

CPA Nerd said:


> Amortizing the mower over 15 years.


Tangible asset or not, I like the positive thinking!


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > Amortizing the mower over 15 years.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Not much for me. 6 bags of Milo $5 each. 10 pounds of seed $45. Bale of peat moss $13. Bag of crabgrass control $8. But I do have alot of lawn chemicals from years past.


----------



## ShilpaMann (May 12, 2018)

Note: I am a relatively new homeowner, and I am just starting on this yard thing.

I MADE money on my "lawn" this year (because of some extremely convenient circumstances). This year, I installed some raised beds, grew cannabis (Canada; going to become Christmas gifts, since I don't smoke it), hoses/reels/wheelbarrow/etc, regraded some of my lawn, installed some substantial irrigation (as in downspout rerouting/french drains/storage tanks/pumps/etc), and collected landscaping materials for next year (flagstone, edging bricks, etc). All of this was probably $2k, excluding labour.

However, my neighbour moved away, and had a dead riding lawnmower; gave it to me for free (with a bunch of dead powertools). Fixed the carb, offered to give it back to him, but he said "No thanks, but if you can fix stuff like this, I have a friend ...". This friend gave me 4 more "dead" riding lawnmowers, a snowmobile, a pile of drip irrigation stuff (new in box), tonnes of drainage pipe, shovels, rakes, seed spreader, etc etc. Kept a bunch for myself, sold all the lawnmowers after fixing them ... made about $5k (gave the guy $1k after the fact, as I felt bad ... and he has some tractors he is thinking of unloading  ).

So, outside of labour, I am up about $2k. With labour, at $20/hr, I'm probably down about $2k; not bad.

Next year is going to be labour expensive, and I'm probably building a greenhouse.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

~$1,440 I've spent, many are things I won't need to buy next year or longer.
28 Trinexapac-ethy
21 Prodimine
35 Mesotrione
61 backlapping compound
280 McLane
72 Bifenthrin and Imidacloprid
55 mini hell strip reno; sand, soil, seed, peat, perlite
16 Ferrous Sulfate
49 SOP and Ammonium Sulfate
195 EGO Blower 580 cfm
43 Granular Humic
43 Bio-something, kinda like Carbon X but not as good.
36 Groundskeeper II rake 36
28 Ethofumesate
284 Front lawn reno, plus
128 rented sod cutter

edit: plus ~65 man hours. Mowed front 44 times, back 11, and both sides 17 for about 43 hours of mowing/edging. Both renos together 15 hours. Misc (tree trim, raking, amending) 7 hours.


----------

